# Milpoints- don't be afraid to give them, or take them away.



## Jarnhamar (29 Jun 2012)

When milpoints first came out (and the ability to rate someones post) I thought it was a waste of time.  I felt that it only punished people who played the army.ca facebook game and if someone didn't then who really cares if you 'take their points away'.

In hindsight I think I took it out of context and I have a different point of view now.

Rating someones post (either in a positive or negative way) is a good way to let each people know when they are either on track or going down a bad road.   The number of milpoints you have isn't that indicative of your posting here- you get points just for being online. That's no biggie.
People either telling you that you have a great point, or saying your out to lunch however is a good indicator of the quality of your contributions.  

If someone makes a great point about something take a few seconds to give them a positive rep. The points themselves, in my opinion, aren't really that important. Having someone take notice of your post and make the effort to +/- it however is.

Rating a new posters posts is a good way to give them the confidence to post more and feel comfortable contributing.
On the same note if a dozen members give someone a penalty (or whatever) hopefully that is enough to make them stop and think about what they are saying/how they are behaving.
9 times out of 10 when someone gives me negative points I'll go right to the post and either delete it if I'm being an asshole or edit it to try and make it less abrasive or whatever.


Long story shot if someone is being an idiot take a few seconds to leave them a "not cool dude" message.  If someone is really on the ball with something give them a pat on the back.


----------



## Ignatius J. Reilly (30 Jun 2012)

I awarded my first milpoints just a few moments ago.
I, being a very junior member, am not sure how this works.
Does one get a notification of milpoints awarded, and for which post?


----------



## dangerboy (30 Jun 2012)

If you are the recipient of Milpoints you receive an email stating how many people gave you, for which post and who the person was.


----------



## Infanteer (30 Jun 2012)

So that's how these things work?  I always thought that was spam email....


----------



## George Wallace (30 Jun 2012)

Ignatius J. Reilly said:
			
		

> I awarded my first milpoints just a few moments ago.
> I, being a very junior member, am not sure how this works.
> Does one get a notification of milpoints awarded, and for which post?



As mentioned, the member does receive an email stating that they were awarded milpoints and from whom.  At the same time, the member will also receive an email stating that they were awarded negative milpoints and from whom.


----------



## daftandbarmy (1 Jul 2012)

... and you can put up a small number representing your milpoint totals on your QDJM, right? ;D


----------



## bridges (9 Jul 2012)

daftandbarmy said:
			
		

> ... and you can put up a small number representing your milpoint totals on your QDJM, right? ;D



 :rofl:

On the topic at hand, I've awarded MP from time to time, and received a few.  It's gratifying in both directions.  I've never taken any away - frankly, I'm concerned about backlash.   The member in question would have my user name, so... if they're already a loose cannon, I guess I'm loath to provoke them further.

At any rate, simply disagreeing with somebody does not equate to them being an idiot.  They might _also_ be an idiot, so maybe consider reserving MP deductions for behaviour that approaches the limits of the site guidelines, rather than simply an unusual opinion.


----------



## bridges (9 Jul 2012)

BTW, thanks for starting this topic.  I was just thinking about how seldom I see MP awarded/deducted - or, at least, mentioned publicly.


----------



## TN2IC (27 Oct 2012)

Has the Milpoints awards been changed lately? I only get the option to award people only 40 or 60 Milpoints.


----------



## MikeL (27 Oct 2012)

I still have the option to award or deduct +300/-300 and everything in between.  It might be tied in with how many Milpoints you have,  ie the more points you have the more you can award.



*edited for spelling/grammar*


----------



## Strike (27 Oct 2012)

Macey said:
			
		

> Has the Milpoints awards been changed lately? I only get the option to award people only 40 or 60 Milpoints.



It may have to do with how many Milpoints you have yourself.


----------



## TN2IC (27 Oct 2012)

Might be... I have spent a lot of them on army.ca facebook game.


----------



## cupper (27 Oct 2012)

From the Milpoints FAQ:

Q: How many MilPoints do you need to "assess" another user's conduct?
A: Anyone can assess anyone else's conduct immediately. How much you can award or deduct depends on your own MilPoints balance:


Your balance	Your max assessment
0-499               25
500-999	        40
1000-1999	60
2000-4999	100
5000-9999	150
10000+	        300


----------



## Journeyman (27 Oct 2012)

The system senses when you're going to hurt someone's feelings, and only allows you to deduct a smaller number of MilPoints.

It was tied-in to the growth in self-important yet sensitive new members. It's a harsh world...and we simply can't let any of that reality in here.


----------



## cupper (27 Oct 2012)

Couldn't we just award a hug along with the 5,000,000 Milpoint deduction? It might just soften the blow. >


----------



## Scott (27 Oct 2012)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> The system senses when you're going to hurt someone's feelings, and only allows you to deduct a smaller number of MilPoints.
> 
> It was tied-in to the growth in self-important yet sensitive new members. It's a harsh world...and we simply can't let any of that reality in here.



No such restriction for me. Then again, I have the mod buttons and am _supposed_ to call people retarded. ;D


----------



## GAP (27 Oct 2012)

Scott said:
			
		

> No such restriction for me. Then again, I have the mod buttons and am _supposed_ to call people retarded. ;D



Yeah! B..b.. but....but.....why me?


----------

